# JBR - Jumeirah Beach Residence



## Switch (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, 

I've just moved from the UK to Dubai, currently residing in the JBR district and would like to meet new people in this area. 

Anyone interested..?!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have a look on this Thread and post if you're interested...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-social-fri-16th-sat-17th-january-2009-a.html

...anything random will do


----------

